

Conkeror – Keyboard-oriented, customizable, extensible web browser - freeman478
http://conkeror.org/

======
quarterto
Name feels a little too close Konqueror to me. It's odd, nothing about this
browser suggests an association with conkers, yet they've chosen this name
which is very similar to an existing browser.

~~~
Danieru
I aggree. Konqueror is no niche browse, it's the grandfather of half the
mainline browsers.

~~~
nailer
+1 I doubt it would cause confusion, but it's nice to be respectful to
existing OSS projects and anyone that makes web browsers should have a lot of
respect for Konquerer.

~~~
smeyer
Just now, I was confused. I remembered there were two browsers with roughly
the same name, and when I saw the title I had to think about which was which.

------
fellytone84
I consider Mooz's Keysnail Firefox add-on to be the most impressive keyboard
oriented browsing tool. It's endlessly configurable, dotfiles in javascript--
really nice to work with.

For Chrome, the Vimium extension is very good, but recently I've been having a
lot of fun with a similar, more configurable alternative called chromium-vim.

Keysnail:
[https://github.com/mooz/keysnail/wiki](https://github.com/mooz/keysnail/wiki)
Vimium: [http://vimium.github.io/](http://vimium.github.io/) chromium-vim:
[https://github.com/1995eaton/chromium-
vim](https://github.com/1995eaton/chromium-vim)

~~~
arh68
Only because you didn't mention it: Vimperator [1]. It's what I used to use.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vimperator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vimperator)

~~~
sasvari
pentadactyl [0] is also noteworthy.

[0] [http://5digits.org/pentadactyl/](http://5digits.org/pentadactyl/)

------
suprjami
What a strange keyset. It looks like part Emacs, part Vim, and part whatever
the author thought was a good idea at the time. Some are quite intuitive (s to
save link) and some are like wat (slash to view source).

As someone who really tried both Vimperator and Pentadactyl but eventually
gave up and went back to mouse, this piques my interest.

~~~
JetSpiegel
slash to view source is what lynx uses.

~~~
hollerith
Not true. In Lynx, _backslash_ views the source; slash is search, very much
like it works in vi.

~~~
JetSpiegel
Ugh, that's right, my bad.

------
gosu
I'm a very happy user. It's pretty well designed, and extensible in
javascript. It's nice having EVERYTHING about the browser at your fingertips
in fully customizable way, not just the the link-following mechanism. I use
lots of vim hotkeys, just like I do in emacs.

Conkeror has sometimes struggled to keep up with xulrunner development, and
there are sometimes bugs.

------
dyadic
I was a dedicated conkeror user until ~4 years ago and loved it. The webjumps
were a pleasure to use, the Google I'm feeling lucky jump was a particular
favorite. Having everything scriptable and being able to add my own specific
functionality had great potential, I dug a bit but never really used the full
power that I'm sure was available.

I started using conkeror after a shoulder injury that was being aggravated by
mouse use, it was not particularly pleasant at the time but left me much more
mouse-independent after I'd fully recovered.

I eventually left Conkeror because of a few hassles, I remember trying to set
it as the default browser was not very simple, and just trying to get it (and
XUL) installed and running would sometimes fail. This is a nice reminder
though, I feel tempted to track down my old .conkerorrc and give it another
roll.

------
rgrau
Combining emacs' org-protocol and conkeror, when I'm on a github repo, I can
easily type 'm-x clone-repo' in my browser, and make it send to emacs the url,
and run any elisp function to clone the repo in my ~/projects directory.

Same for creating branches with standarized names when I'm on an issue page.

These kind of things make my daily browsing life easier. Here's a more
detailed explanation: [http://puntoblogspot.blogspot.com.es/2013/06/well-
after-mont...](http://puntoblogspot.blogspot.com.es/2013/06/well-after-month-
of-no-activity-in-this.html)

------
kinleyd
As an Emacs user, switching to Conkeror was great for me. It helped me
consolidate muscle memory for the two applications I most use.

We have a nice little community on G+ as well:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/10673743756791183223...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/106737437567911832239)

------
buster
Unfortunately no screenshots and i don't like the default key bindings. I have
been using dwb (
[http://portix.bitbucket.org/dwb/](http://portix.bitbucket.org/dwb/) ) for a
while now and it's great! (Apart from some glitches on a few websites)

------
sevengraff
I'm disappointed that I can't C-x 3 to have web pages side-by-side, but I
really, really like being able to switch between tabs with C-x b. I think I'll
be giving this some time.

------
hardwaresofton
Some pictures on the front page would have been nice...

------
jamespo
More than this what I would really like is a console mode browser that
supports javascript

------
sasvari
for those interested in a keyboard oriented webbrowser, check out _uzbl_ [0]
as well.

[0] [http://www.uzbl.org/](http://www.uzbl.org/)

